# looking



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

proven angelfish breeders
at a reasonable price.
thanks
dp


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have breeding pairs of Gold, Blushing and Black. Pm me with an offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

